
Microsoft Edge is working on updating CSS Grid - johnsonjo
https://wpdev.uservoice.com/forums/257854-microsoft-edge-developer/suggestions/6514853-update-css-grid?tracking_code=bdd76773178edf02eb878abc42c575c2
======
johnsonjo
Relevant link about the status on it: [https://developer.microsoft.com/en-
us/microsoft-edge/platfor...](https://developer.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoft-
edge/platform/status/gridupdate/?q=grid)

